# calificativ de trecere



## coriinutza13

Bună. Cum se traduce în engleză calificativ de trecere mă refer la nota de trecere. Contextul este că profesorul îi spune elevului că trebuie să înveţe bine ca să ia un calificativ de trecere. Am căutat si nu am gasit Mă gândeam să zic a good mark. Mulţumesc.


----------



## jazyk

Propun minimum grade, sau minimum mark în engleza britanică.


----------



## coriinutza13

Thank you Jazys


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Eu aș folosi "passing grade" în acest context.


----------



## coriinutza13

Thank you


----------

